

Tiled Backgrounds - aadvaark
http://bgpatterns.com/

======
ggruschow
Sweet work. I wish someone would apply for my jobs with that as their
referenced work.

~~~
Barnabas
It is strange; usually you see someone put their name in the footer, have an
about page, or at least sign their work in a meta tag somewhere. I couldn't
figure out who was behind it until I hit the "donate" link which reveals the
donation will go to "yavorskiy.s@gmail.com", AKA Sergij Javors'kij of
Khmel'nic'kij Ukraine, whose unfinished home page is at inetcat.com according
to WHOIS. Why not see if Mr. Javors'kij is looking for work and offer him a
job?

------
tutwabee
Cool site. You should add some tiles where the edges seamlessly repeat so
there is no blank space between the end of one tile edge and the beginning of
another.

------
pstinnett
This is great. Any plans for integrating an image upload to make my own
pattern?

------
Gompers
Inexplicably, this creates JPEGs instead of PNGs.

